# Bare Metal Bike



## spencehouse (Aug 21, 2016)

I have a bike that I want to strip and do a "bare metal" finish on as it isn't worth restoring.  Anyone have tips on striping, polishing and coating.  I will want to ride it so it will need to be coated.  I don't have a sprayer so if clear coat is recommended it will be rattle can.  Pictures are always helpful too


----------



## abe lugo (Aug 21, 2016)

The hot rodders use an treatment called Gibbs brand.  You just wipe it down.  
There is another treatment where you spray it like a clear paint.  They have both shiny and flat finish.  I would ask my buddy he did his car about two year ago.  No rust under the coating at all.


----------



## bairdco (Aug 21, 2016)

Chemical stripping can be a real pain. The easiest method I found is aircraft stripper that comes in a spray can for about 10 bucks at pep boys. 

Depending on the paint, i usually use two cans with repeated applications.

The spray is less mess than the brush on stuff like Jasco, and gets into the corners better.

Wear gloves, don't drink it, blah blah blah.

I had a few bare steel bikes i would just wipe down with wd40 now and then, but untreated, they'll rust.

Rustoleum makes a good automotive gloss clear coat in a spray can from home depot.


----------

